

iPhone 6 FaceTime Now Supports H.265. Where Is VP9 for WebRTC? - arnaudbud
http://bloggeek.me/iphone6-facetime-h265/

======
ZeroGravitas
Does anyone know the significance of the very specific wording found in the
iPhone 6 specs page?:

"FaceTime over cellular uses H.264/H.265" (on US site)

"FaceTime over a mobile network uses H.264/H.265" (on UK site)

Why would they specify "mobile/cellular"? The only thing I could think of was
that the extra compression was worth the trade-offs in battery usage in that
case due to the limited bandwidth?

Also, it looks like VP9 support may have landed (and been reverted?) into
Google's WebRTC codebase in the last week or so:

[https://webrtc-codereview.appspot.com/27779004](https://webrtc-
codereview.appspot.com/27779004)

